# Yamaha's Soavo NS-F901, the New Kid on the Block



## Todd Anderson

When you see the brand name Yamaha, quite a few products probably come to mind. The A/V enthusiast’s mind likely wanders to Yamaha’s solid and well-reviewed receiver line-up, while your typical consumer might begin to have visions of keyboards, guitars, or motorcycles. In fact, a quick google search puts Yamaha motorcycles at the top of the page, and the company’s product list on their US homepage even includes a category for Acoustic Treatments. The fact is, Yamaha is enormous and the company has quite a few arms with fingers touching on a wide variety of consumer and corporate offerings.

One of those offerings is speakers, which includes sound bars, home theater in a box packages, and desktop audio speakers for smart devices, but also – and this is what most people probably don’t recognize as a Yamaha offering – higher end speakers and subwoofers. Within the last month, Yamaha unveiled several new offerings that fit in the latter category including a great looking three-way tower speaker.








Let’s take a look at the Soavo NS-F901 High Resolution tower...

Priced at $5000 a pair, the cost of these 67-pound beauties indicates Yamaha believes they’ve created something special that can muscle its way into a price-point crowded by well-known high-end names. In fact Bob Goedken (GM of Yamaha’s US AV Division) boasts that the NS-F901’s are a “statement” product.

"The NS-F901 Soavo speakers are a definitive statement for Yamaha, as they embody the innovation and pristine natural sound quality for which we have always been known," says Goedken. "These speakers deliver the sublime and transcendent listening experience of being with an artist for their performance in a studio or concert venue. It just doesn't get better."

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/news/soavo2.jpg[/img] The exterior of the NS-F901 is simply stunning, featuring a shiny piano black surface and Legacy Audio-esque lines sculpted by the mind of artist Toshiiyuki Kita (whose work is featured in museums spanning from New York to Paris). The front of the ported tower features a TMWW design, using a 1-inch aluminum dome tweeter, one light-weight yet rigid advanced polymer-injected 5-inch mica diaphragm (A-PMD) midrange driver, and dual 6-1/2-inch non-shielded ferrite magnet A-PMD woofers. 

The interior of the cabinet is built with non-parallel surfaces, a partition dividing the tweeter and mid-range driver from the woofers, and strengthening vertical ladder bracing. The cabinet edges are also strengthened by three-way mitered joints. All of these features are meant to reduce those evil standing waves and create a more three-dimensional sound stage with tight and accurate bass reproduction.

The NS-F901’s are fairly sensitive (89 dB) and specified to dig deep and reach heights that man’s best friend might not appreciate (32Hz-50kHz). Rated at 6 ohms, it’s fair to say that having some extra power on hand to drive the NS-F901’s might not be a bad idea.

The Soavo NS-F901’s are available now.

_Image Credit: Yamaha_


----------



## cavchameleon

Todd,

Great review! I really Never think of Yamaha when it comes to speakers (except under pro-gear names). Interesting to see them make a speaker line that can compete in the $5000 range (LOTS of competition there). I wonder how they would compare in a listening face-off. Have to admit, they look pretty nice and artistic.

I do have some of their other gear (electronic keyboard, drums, etc.) and have been happy with them. I just don't have any of their home audio gear to speak of.


----------



## Todd Anderson

Thanks, Ray. These are definitely an aggressive move for Yamaha. They look gorgeous. We'll take a peek at a few of their new subwoofer offerings next.


----------



## cavchameleon

That'd be nice to see. Are you going to be able to actually hear them? Curious how they sound. The audio dealers here don't carry their equipment. We have a Best Buy and several boutique audio stores (they sell B&W, Focal, Sonas Faber, etc.). A couple Pro-Dealers are here also that carry some of the Yamaha lines, but only their pro equipment.


----------



## Kal Rubinson

cavchameleon said:


> Todd,
> 
> Great review!


Review? All that seems to be a description drawn from the manufacturer's blurb. Interesting nonetheless.


----------



## cavchameleon

^^^ Meant 'Great Info', I did state that they actually need to be heard and compared. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## ericzim

Wow Todd, I get Yamaha news letters announcing new stuff and I am glad to see these mentioned here at HTS. They sure look good and the specs are top notch, perhaps a pair can be reviewed properly sometime, say in the next 5000 dollar speaker round?


----------



## tonyvdb

They look great, a bit out of my price range but I'm sure they sound rich.


----------



## Erin H

This reminds me of the Sony SS-AR1's, which use Scan Speak drivers. 
http://discover.store.sony.com/ES/ar-speakers/SS-AR1.html

Some of these companies aren't really regarded as much as they used to be for their products, so it's nice to see these 'flagship' speakers come from them. Though, we (the modern consumer) can't afford it, it at least gives us the indication they have the ability and desire to put out some top-tier products.


----------



## troystg

Kal Rubinson said:


> Review? All that seems to be a description drawn from the manufacturer's blurb. Interesting nonetheless.


+1

But it would be nice to hear them or get an impression from someone who has.


----------

